# irritable bladder? is there such a thing?



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

Is there such a thing as just having an irritable bladder? Or is irritable bladder the same thing as interstitial cystitis? I normally get a lot of bladder infections, but lately my bladder has just been bothering me in general, unlike the way a bladder infection does. It hasn't been getting progressively worse, but it seems like after I drink ANY liquids, even a small amount, I have to literally RUN to the bathroom, where I find that I hardly go at all. It doesn't burn when I go, or after, but it seems like something just doesn't quite feel right after I go, like a slight burning uncomfortable sensation that lasts for awhile. But it just really doesn't feel like a bladder infection to me. Is it possible that I am not getting rid of everything in my bladder? Or could I have a low-grade infection that just doesn't seem to be spreading? Or is it possible to just have an irritated bladder? This has only been going on for a week but it's driving my CRAZY-- I am used to going maybe three times a day and now it's like every hour! Anyone have similar problems or know if it's possible to have an irritated bladder without infection or cystitis? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

It could be a lot of things. Let me ask you, have you been constipated lately ? I notice when I am very constipated, which is rare since I am IBS D primarily, it irritates my bladder as you have described. Once I am cleaned out, I am much better.As I said it could be a lot of things. If it continues, it would be best to get it checked to make sure it isn't an infection. Just as there is irritable bowel, there is irritable bladder, and many with IBS, have a combo of both.. which is what I have at times. Somehow it's all connected in that area of our bodies.Feel better soon.Jeanne


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2003)

I've read that there may be a connection between IBS and bladder dysfunction. In my case, I have a parasympathetic nervous system malfunction that affects both. In fact, aside from the Dyslimbia, my bladder is my worst physical symptom....even moreso than the IBS... although the two appear to go hand in hand. Not only is it chronically painful, it spasms, I feel the urge to go constantly, its capacity is compromised .... and there is nothing I can do about it.You might want to get an evaluation from a urologist who specializes in female urinary problems.Evie


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

I have been dealing with similar questions for, really, more than 3 years. I don't know, neither do the doctors. But I do get infections, and my bladder does seem to be sensitive (can also get irritated, not just be irritable).


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

Thanks for the advice! I'll schedule an appointment with a urologist ASAP. It doesn't seem to be getting any better but still doesn't feel like a bladder infection. I have been constipated more often than normal lately so maybe that does have something to do with it. Thanks for the replies!


----------



## ziggystardust00 (Aug 10, 2003)

my Doctor said that there was a link between IBS and irritable bladder...its a problem that I have. Although I'm not too sure it isn't just me being paranoid sometimes!!! There is a link though I reckon







:S ok...so that didn't make much sense...sorry!!!


----------



## lifelongibs (Jun 21, 2003)

I have ibs, usually "d", have had it for over 30 years. I have also had several kidney stones over the past 15 years. I am having surgery on 8-26, my Ob-gyn is doing an exploratory lap. to check for endo. and a tumor I have on my uterus. My Urologist is also going to biopsy my bladder, as he thinks I have interstitial cystitis. I have lots of pelvic pain, and feel like I need to urinate a lot, when I go there is not a lot, and 5 minutes later I feel the pain again. I also can feel my urethra spasm. I have been checked numerous times for UTI, have never had one, only a bunch of kidney stones, and have had urethral dilation, it helps for 3-4 months, then right back where I started. Good luck to you all, and thanks so much for the helpful posts. I am sorry any of us have to suffer, but am glad we have a place to get support. Kandy


----------

